# Thoughts on 2012 S650



## bartdude (Dec 27, 2010)

Thinking of buying 2012 S650 for snow. Like to hear some thoughts about the machine? Any major problems to look for?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I ran my uncles next to my gehl 5640. It will lift more but it is about half as slow as my gehl. They were both single speeds. Other than the door shattering twice and a fuel filter full of water its been a good machine with almost 490 hrs on it


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

bartdude;1954263 said:


> Thinking of buying 2012 S650 for snow. Like to hear some thoughts about the machine? Any major problems to look for?


One complaint I have is the HVAC, mainly heat for plowing. The vents are now in the roof vs. the old style by the cab bottom, its harder to heat yourself and defrost the windows since heat rises and doesn't sink to you or your feet.

I notice the same thing in my old backhoe and new one, anything with lower vents not in the ceiling do a much better job on the windows and operator

We also notice less power with the new 650s vs250s, although I have limited seat time in the new machines


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bartdude;1954263 said:


> Thinking of buying 2012 S650 for snow. Like to hear some thoughts about the machine? Any major problems to look for?


We have 2015 S650 in our fleet this yr, and its been great. Very happy with its overall performance & comfort.



MatthewG;1957215 said:


> One complaint I have is the HVAC, mainly heat for plowing. The vents are now in the roof vs. the old style by the cab bottom, its harder to heat yourself and defrost the windows since heat rises and doesn't sink to you or your feet.


Really? I think the new M series ac/heat is improved over previous models, which worked wonderful as well....after the cab has warmed up (or cooled off) you have to turn it down or crack a window to keep it from running you out. There are vents down low in both M series BC's we currently run.?? Are you sure yours dosent have vents down low?....in fact they have more vents than previous K series models, which only had 4. On top of this, they are all adjustable, and can be directed towards hands/feet/windows/etc.

Bobcat & Cat have the nicest cabs in the skid steer/ctl industry...hands down.


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Run several 10-12 s650 per year that are rented . They are new every year and other then 2 starters on machines with less then 25 hours on them they have all been great. Good power comfy cab really like the. We run 10 ft pushers on them and they move snow well. You do have to be careful stacking snow with a bucket as the wiper arm is weak and if hit with chunk of snow it bends or strips and they are about 100 bucks to replace.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

alldayrj;1954359 said:


> I ran my uncles next to my gehl 5640. It will lift more but it is about half as slow as my gehl. They were both single speeds. Other than the door shattering twice and a fuel filter full of water its been a good machine with almost 490 hrs on it


Interesting, on paper, the Gehl is slightly more than 1 MPH faster in low speed. Probably not an issue though, as most S650's used for snow are likely to be 2 speed in this day and age.

Glass is known to shatter when hit with an object stronger than the glass, sometimes you need to be careful........

As for the water, are you speculating that Bobcat sends these things out of the factory with water in the tanks, or do you think it's a bad thing that the filter actually seperates the water???


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

I almost bought a s650 but went with the s750 and was the best decision for me. It has 10 more pony's and higher lift to load tri-axles. Pushes a 10' boss pusher like its nothing.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Good point on the wiper. Once it broke from a stick that came under the bucket and the second time was while lifting snow with a boulder perched on top. Since these doors are frameless and arch out the wiper arm is way out there and not that rigid. Thats how it broke the second time. Just something to be mindful of


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have an early 2012(pre emissions) s650 that I purchased new. Has almost 900 hours now. I don't like it quite as much as my s300 but it is a great machine! I push a 10ft boss box, 8ft snowwolf plow with wings and load snow. She has plenty of power and is very comfortable. Has not had any mechanical problems. It uses a little more fuel than my s300 did but still very good. Averages about 2.3gph pushing snow. The heat and ac works much better than the earlier machines, don't know what Matthew is talking about. 
Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

They suck down more fuel then older machines, and we have shattered 2 doors. Don't yank the door shut hard and it's fine. I love my 650


----------

